# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Sondevoeding

## moontjeb

hallo,
ik heb al vaak sondevoeding gehad in het ziekenhuis omdat ik te licht was maar ik zou graag thuis sondevoeding willen heeft iemand ervaring hiermee en of dat kan ik heb eetproblemen maar wil niet verder afvallen maar eten is en blijft lastig.
ik ben 36 jaar en kamp hier nu 20 jaar mee en ben 1.50m en weeg 35 kilo.
moontje

----------


## davanzu21

Denk je dat je thuis aankan dan??
Ga je de sonde er dan niet uitrekken??

Dat zijn hele grote valkuilen he als je het thuis gaat doen, hoe ga je hier mee om?

----------


## sietske763

ha moontjeb,
sonde voeding is thuis prima te doen, alleen is de vraag hoe ga je er zelf mee om, je zegt dat je een eetprobleem hebt, dus dat wordt dan niet makkelijk want van sv kom je aan en is dat wel wat je wilt, je weet natuurlijk allang dat je zwaarder moet zijn maar mensen met een eetprobleem willen vaak niet aankomen en mijn ervaring is dat ze geniale dingen bedenken om maar niet te veel aan te komen
als je er echt voor gaat is het prima te doe zelf, dat leer je zo, is echt heel makkelijk
maar je kan ook als ondersteuning de wijkverpleging inschakelen, ze kunnen dan ook toezicht houden of het allemaal goed gaat

----------


## simone

nee ik zal de sonde er niet uittrekken want het voelt voor mij veiliger dan eten.

----------


## simone

hallo,
ik heb sondevoeding en kom ruim een kilo per week aan ik ben bang dat dit teveel is in een week. :Frown: 
simone

----------


## davanzu21

Ik denk dat het goed is om te bedenken waarom je sondevoeding hebt, en ik denk dat je dan gauw tot aakomen zult komen, dus dan is dit een perfect resultaat lijkt me.

----------


## sietske763

wat wil jezelf dan........
ik neem aan dat je er wel een mening over hebt...
ben benieuwd
groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben het helemaal met bovenstaande reacties eens!

De sondevoeding krijg je idd niet voor niets, je lichaam zal het extra gewicht dus écht nodig hebben! 1 kg per week is dan helemaal niet veel, je lichaam zal dit onwaarschijnlijk nodig hebben. Het uiteindelijke resultaat zal voor jou dan veel beter zijn!

----------


## simone

ja ik ben het wel eens met de sondevoeding en het aankomen alleen hoor ik zo vaak mensen zeggen dat te snel aankomen niet gezond is.

----------


## sietske763

ha simone,
ik vind een kilo per week helemaal niet veel, lijkt me juist prima,
ik heb aanleg om dik te worden en als ik ales zou eten groei ik wel 3 kilo per week.
succes

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Simone,

1 kg per week is niet 'snel aankomen', ik denk dat dat eerder meerdere kilo's per week zijn!

En net zoals Sietske, ik heb daar idd ook aanleg voor! Maar dan heb ik ook wel weer het geluk dat ik niet alles lust, dus ook niet alles kan eten :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik denk dat je gewoon moet afwachten hoe het afloopt, ik ben er echt zeker van dat je jezelf een stuk lekkerder in je vel gaat voelen als je wat aangekomen bent!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## christel1

hallo, 
Ik heb thuis een jaar ('s nachts) TPN voeding gekregen, dit is sondevoeding die ik kreeg door middel van een hickmancatheter. De eerste maanden 5 zakken per week (ongeveer 1500 cal) en daarna langzaam afbouwen. Ik had dit nodig omdat ik chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom had en mijn lichaam geen voedingstoffen meer opnam. Ik ben toen ongeveer 7 kilogram verdikt. Zo'n catheter wordt rechtstreeks in een ader geplaatst en kwam ongeveer naast mijn borst uit. Er moet wel thuiszorg komen om die baxters aan te sluiten en weg te nemen (aansluiten om 20u 's avonds en ontkoppelen om 10u 's morgens). Ik ben hier door wel mijn job kwijt gespeeld maar nu ben ik wel genezen. Hopelijk ben je nu al wat verdikt, heb ooit 40 kilo gewogen voor 155 cm en ik keek echt niet graag meer in de spiegel
Christel1

----------

